#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > مشکل: درایور کارت گرافیک Nvidia Geforce Fx 5500 برای ویندوز 7

## abbas136824

با سلام و درود

یه سیستم قدیمی داریم که برای درایور کارت گرافیکش   فقط برای ویندوز XP اومده و چون xp خیلی ویروسی میشه و مشکل داره نمیخوام   از XP استفاده کنم و 7 رو نصب کردم ,
تنها استفاده ای که ازین سیستم میشه برای پخش فیلم   است و روی ویندوز Seven  چون درایو کارت گرافیکش رو نمیشناسه فیلم با سرعت   آروم پخش میشه.
با نرم افزار Drive Pack Solation هم اسکن کردم هیچ درایوری رو برای کارت گرافیکش نصب نکرد !
بنظرتون راهی هست که در ویندوز 7 درایور این کارت گرافیک رو نصب کنم  ؟؟

کارت گرافیک : Nvidia Geforce Fx 5500
رم : یک گیگ (دوتا 512)
هارد : 160gb Segeate

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## دیوانه3

درود برای نصب داریورها از داریوپک استفاده کن راحتره وعمل نصب هم با سی دی همان درصورت داشتن اینترنت انلاین ابدیت ونصب کنید.

----------


## sajjad-d

شما درایور برای ویندوز xp بگیر. اگر نشد برای ویستا بگیر و در ویندوز 7  به صورت دستی از دیوایس منیجر نصب کن

----------

